# O'Day 302



## hp1xbg (Jan 22, 2012)

I am in the process of purchasing an 88 O'Day 302 and am quite excited. Right now I am working on getting the survey scheduled. 

I was looking for any experience folks have had with the boat? I am interested in hearing from folks who have actually sailed or owned a 302. Likes, Gripes? I am aware of some of the issues involving the keel, and that is a major consideration I wanted evaluated during the survey.

Thanks.


----------



## JoeLena (May 14, 2012)

Denise should be posting soon. She does not have a 302, but something close and is the Goddess of all things O'day (and perhaps everything else). Be ready to bow down...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

hp1xbg said:


> I am in the process of purchasing an 88 O'Day 302 and am quite excited. Right now I am working on getting the survey scheduled.
> 
> I was looking for any experience folks have had with the boat? I am interested in hearing from folks who have actually sailed or owned a 302. Likes, Gripes? I am aware of some of the issues involving the keel, and that is a major consideration I wanted evaluated during the survey.
> 
> Thanks.


Pay very close attention to the keel stubs on these boats. We know some were 1/4" or less thick and a few of them had had the keels literally fall off.

*O'Day 302 Loses Keel - Check Yours*


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

JoeLena said:


> Denise should be posting soon. She does not have a 302, but something close and is the Goddess of all things O'day (and perhaps everything else). Be ready to bow down...



Actually I know very little about the 302 I friend had a 322 which looks nearly the same, he had that massive wing keel. 









 Neither of those late 80s look anything like the 28,30,31, 35. which look like clones of the same.









I think they may have been built by Pearson since it was the late 80s .


----------



## the_alpine (Oct 13, 2011)

I've owned an 87 302 for 2.5 years now. I love it. Sure, if you google it you'll encounter the inevitable "302 LOOSES ITS KEEL!" results. If its a concern, do as the previous owner of my boat did and glass/fair around the hull keel joint and reinforce. 

If I had to state my biggest gripe - I'd say its that I don't have the 322.

I'm pretty hard on my equipment, and the 302 has stood up well. We've sailed her offshore for 40 hours in 40 knot winds and 20' waves. She did great. I cruised the Bahamas with her for 2 months in Spring 2013, been to the Tortugas twice and sail locally a few times a week. She'll do it all and keep you comfy and happy.

The End.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

the_alpine said:


> I've owned an 87 302 for 2.5 years now. I love it. Sure, if you google it you'll encounter the inevitable "302 LOOSES ITS KEEL!" results. If its a concern, do as the previous owner of my boat did and glass/fair around the hull keel joint and reinforce.
> 
> If I had to state my biggest gripe - I'd say its that I don't have the 322.
> 
> ...


That's great! 
But.... *"how to" reinforce the keel stub* may be really appreciated by those feeling less then confident because of the "302 lost keel horror story.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

"external fixes are usually not deep enough to instill confidence" 

I made that up!!


----------



## hp1xbg (Jan 22, 2012)

Alpine,

Your post makes me very happy. I am moving forward with the survey in early January and if all goes well, I will own a very pretty 302. 

Just out of curiosity, what would you prefer about the 322 versus the 302?

Mack


----------



## the_alpine (Oct 13, 2011)

deniseO30 said:


> That's great!
> But.... *"how to" reinforce the keel stub* may be really appreciated by those feeling less then confident because of the "302 lost keel horror story.


That is the "how to." Also - check the keel bolts obviously. Though I'm not sure checking them in the water is helpful with all that weight on them. A proper check may mean hauling and putting blocks under the keel to take the weight off? I'm not sure about that.



hp1xbg said:


> Alpine,
> 
> Your post makes me very happy. I am moving forward with the survey in early January and if all goes well, I will own a very pretty 302.
> 
> ...


Obviously the 322 is bigger so a bit roomier, but most notably - the 322 has a dedicated nav table and a seperate fridge. The 302 has the nav table with the icebox under the lid. Its kind of annoying. To get into the icebox, ya gotta lift up your nav table which inevitably has things on it. A minor inconvenience.


----------



## Foxy (Sep 14, 2013)

I've seen several early 302's and 322's with severe creases in the topsides from the chainplate shelf pulling inboard when the shrouds are under tension. I sailed on one where you could see the hull flexing severely in that area as the boat went through waves. The gelcoat was badly crazed in that area as well.

Later boats were probably beefed up, but its well worth poking your head over the windward side of the boat and looking for this when going to windward.

In general, the older 28, 30/31 and 34/35 were far better built than the 272, 302 and 322.


----------



## hp1xbg (Jan 22, 2012)

Foxy,

Do you know what years those were? I am doing the survey on Thursday.


----------



## the_alpine (Oct 13, 2011)

Heres what I did to my hull/keel joint. Not my boat or photos, but same idea:
\spurgeonyachts.com/before__afters]Spurgeon Yachts Inc. - spurgeon yachts before & After Page


----------

